# Castle Bromwich



## spitfirefactory (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello from the UK. I have just joined and am looking for any new information on The History of Castle Bromwich Spitfire Factory. I am looking for restoration projects within the Serial Ranges of planes built within the factory. Also any information to / relating to the 365 Lancasters built also at the plant. Thank you for allowing me to join the forum and I am looking forward to the comments received. Any photo's of the surrounding areas and the Airfield would be greatfully received also Thankyou.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

the lancs i can help you with  what info are you after?


----------



## spitfirefactory (Nov 12, 2006)

Thankyou for your reply. Basically I am intrested in all aspects of the Castle Bromwich factory. Are there any histories of the Lancasters built at the factory still remaining etc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry, totally forgot about this thread 

the castle Castle Bromwich lancs have a marginally more interesting story then most as far as lancaster production batches go...........

The first 200 produced at the factory were originally ordered as Mk.IIs in september 1941, this was changed to Mk.III in February 1943 however they were eventually produced as Mk.Is from October 1943-February 1945

These 200 were issued serials HK535-HK806 (there's more than 200 difference because it was standard practice to miss serial numbers so jerry couldn't find out too much about our production), all lancs up to HK773 had merlin 22 engines, all subsiquent lancs having merlin 24s

The second production batch from Castle Bromwich was for an order of 200 Mk.Is, of which owing to it being the end of the war, only 100 were produced from February 21st- August 22nd 1945, all with merlin 24s and serials PP663-PP918, i hope this's along the lines of what you're after...........


----------

